# Will Series 1 R33 GTS-T headlights fit on GTR?



## Raymond (May 15, 2010)

I have a Series 1 R33 GTR and was wondering if the Series 1 GTS-T headlights will fit on my car. I went to the wreckers and found a GTS-T one with the same headlight code 1493 as my GTR one.

I searched on multiple GTR forums and some say they fit fine but I'll need to change the headlight bracket , others say they don't fit...

Can anyone confirm if they fit fine and will I need to change anything in order for it to fit?


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*Yes it will fit*

Will fit however you need to remove the adapter from your headlights and install to the ones you found. Adapter is the part that bolts the head light to the core support, you will understand when you remove from your GTR.


----------



## Raymond (May 15, 2010)

Can anyone post a pic of the adapter?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

There is a metal extension on the back of the gtr headlight that needs to go onto the gts headlight you will also need to drill a hole in the top bracket on the headlight.


----------



## RBJETT (Oct 3, 2011)

Something i found with my adapters one day trying to get gts headlights to fit my old gtr was they were very tight and ultimately snapped the stud they wind onto, so u may nees to drill the studs from the adapters if this happens


----------

